# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Μέτρηση κεραιών

## xmen

Χαίρετε.

Αναζητώ κάποιον ή μια εταιρεία για να μετρήσει κάποιες μικρές φορητές κεραίες (διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας, ένταση, κατευθυντική απολαβή, κατευθυντικότητα, απόδοσηαντίσταση, ισχύς, κτλ).

----------


## αλπινιστης

Πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο εδώ:

http://www.aspisys.com/

----------

mikemtb (19-09-22), 

p.gabr (19-09-22)

----------

